# reggae guitarists thread



## poplars (May 27, 2009)

hey everyone I play lead and rhythm guitar.

I used to play metal to classic rock for over 2 years, but over time I came over to reggae. now it's my favorite genre and I have been actively working on making music within the genre and adapting my style and technique to the genre.

so I'm starting this thread because I have a feeling there are more reggae guitarists out there (that includes bassists). 

anyways this thread is just here for musical/technical/anything discussion on reggae and guitars.


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2009)

fuck yeah, glad to hear it. what do you play?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

I play a lotta BOB  but I play whatever is in fashion I'm not an expert though, I really do love playing  small gigs here and there....aucostic and electric...


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2009)

right on, I'm just getting started into it but I'm getting better and better. 

I play stuff from sublime to steel pulse. bob marley is always a favorite. but I really dig the guitar styles of sublime . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

sublime bro....awesome


if you like them, check out this group called pepper....from the BIG ISLAND if you like sublime, I am sure you will like pepper.....check it out!!


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2009)

oh yeah I've been listening to pepper for months now. they're one of the first reggae bands I got into.

I also like The Expendables, Groundation, Steel Pulse, Soldiers of Jah Army, Passafire, and 311.

I'm getting a squire strat II neck from 1989 pretty soon, gonna be a nice addition to my red guitar. I'll take pics when I get it


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2009)

oh yeah I've been listening to pepper for months now. they're one of the first reggae bands I got into.

I also like The Expendables, Groundation, Steel Pulse, Soldiers of Jah Army, Passafire, and 311.

I'm getting a squire strat II neck from 1989 pretty soon, gonna be a nice addition to my red guitar. I'll take pics when I get it


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Just saying hi...drummer (43yrs) who plays it all.... always like dreadlock holiday, and love the real patois reggae you get when in Jamaica..


*


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2009)

sounds good, don't meet very many drummers that do reggae in my area. welcome to the thread.


----------



## poplars (Jun 16, 2009)

so it seems I have 2 guitars for 2 different things. one of them is a dean flying v electric guitar, with an impeccable fretboard that allows me to do such amazingly clean solos that I have to use it for my leads to be satisfied with their sound.

and my stratocaster copy, which towards the upper frets gets terrible due to alignment issues with the neck. but in the lower frets its perfect. 

so for recording I plan to use the strat copy for rhythms and low fret melodies, and the flying v for flying leads .


----------



## Kratom (Jun 20, 2009)

If you like to check some real nice acoustic reggae guitar listen to some Clinton Fearon YouTube - Clinton Fearon reall sweet


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Jun 23, 2009)

poplars said:


> so it seems I have 2 guitars for 2 different things. one of them is a dean flying v electric guitar, with an impeccable fretboard that allows me to do such amazingly clean solos that I have to use it for my leads to be satisfied with their sound.
> 
> and my stratocaster copy, which towards the upper frets gets terrible due to alignment issues with the neck. but in the lower frets its perfect.
> 
> so for recording I plan to use the strat copy for rhythms and low fret melodies, and the flying v for flying leads .


Hi,

Nice idea for a thread  I don't play thesedays but used to 30 years ago! I grew up with reggae and have never stopped loving it. You mention a few influences there, but there are so many greats some sadly no longer with us, others still going strong.

Good reggae guitar is rarely recognised which is a shame, focus being on that 'Riddim' 

Have you listened to the likes of the great Yabby You, Pablo Moses, Micheal Prophet, Eek a Mouse, Gregory Issacs and othes of that era? So much fine stuff out there.

I'm sure you will know Eek a Mouse? Listen to the guitar on this track, this is how I like to hear it played, the guy is soooo laid back! Eek a Mouse remains one of the geart reggae showmen and alwasy employs the best of musicians.

Good luck in your career, keep it Irie.

'Rude Boy Jamaican' .... Eek a Mouse live 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpFbpUUSvbE


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2009)

good stuff there but I'm into more of the punk/rock side of reggae, like sublime, the expendables, rebelution, and several other bands like that. I hella want to make a band like that as well.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

who was bob marleys guitar teacher? I heard an album of his and it knocked my socks off. Great stuff would like to own some of his music.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

I try to pick up reggae on the acoustic and I can play reggae but only for a few seconds at a time because my timing and strum are fucked off.


----------



## poplars (Jul 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I try to pick up reggae on the acoustic and I can play reggae but only for a few seconds at a time because my timing and strum are fucked off.


that comes with time.

eventually you'll be able to get that skankin rhythm without even trying .


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanna learn how to start doing some reggae style stuff with the guitar along with some lyrics but havent gotten very far on either


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 11, 2010)

Im picking up the keyboard. Just figure out some cool chords and go from there. Im getting one of those vintage air chord organs that plug into a wall. Cant wait to play it. It has such potential for making reggae music.


----------



## poplars (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah a lot of reggae music uses a keyboard as that rhythm background . . . . .

I prefer the skank of strings to keyboards though . . . just a much better sound.


----------



## Zeplike (Jun 12, 2010)

I play reggae upside down & left handed on a right handed acuostic guitar hahah ...maybe that's way I'm still pretty much a beginner


----------



## poplars (Jun 12, 2010)

hah yeah you gotta get a guitar that works for you bro . . . . .

I'm left handed but I play right handed . . . but this is because my right arm is permenantly disabled in a way that I can only use it to pick and strum . . . . . . 

no negative drawbacks from playing right handed being left handed . . . . 

anyways if you guys need any tips I can probably help.


----------



## rastadred22 (Aug 2, 2010)

i like this thread! been playin acoustic for the last 4-5yrs i live in bermuda and reggae is my life the style really isnt as hard as ppl make it seem...listin to some culture reggae smoke a spliff and smile and strum away lol! but the beauty of reggae is the freedom on the instruments basically if u can do chucks and u can play bar chords its really easy...bob is just one man in reggae there are alot of artists with spreadin the love and wisdom of jah! 

love to see that ppl are interested in something that is 100% part of my life and culture in places where things are different!

who jah bless no man curse!
blessins to de most high JAH


----------

